# Rear Slide Problem



## patpath (Apr 9, 2006)

Dear outbackers,

The rear slide on our 2011 301bq wont open, i Can hear the motor running. I world like to give it a help with the manual overide but dont Know How to proceed. Cant figure out where si the bolt nut to turn, if any?

So far outbackers have Been very helpful. Please help again.

Blessings


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

This manual was recently posted but here is the link again. Slide Service Manual Toward the end of the manual it shows photos of different types of motors used in slide operations. The motor for the rear slide on the 2011 210RS is inside the trailer behind a fascia board directly under the slide or in other words; just below the foot of the bed. The 1/4" drive tool will work but to get the slide in it's travel position (IN) is a bit of a tussle. As you are cranking the motor the slide comes in over your prone body. The dinette is down and the love seat is flat so you basically bring the "coffin lid" in over your head. I have not found a five foot flexible shaft so I can crank from farther away, but I'm looking.

Look closely at the bottom of your bed when the bed is extended out. I would bet you'll see the motor. Good luck.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

if your trailer is like mine, and i am betting it is, there is an access area under the trailer, roughly near the steps that go into the rear bedroom. you will see an area with a square patch of the underbelly material screwed in place. when you remove it, you will likely see more underbelly; they don't cut it out. so cut out a square smaller than the patch (or make an X cut and fold the material up and into the underbelly. you should now see the motor and gearbox assembly. the gearbox should have a 5/8" drive nut on the end of it, held on with a clip like you use to keep your hitch on. put a ratchet on that and set the ratchet to LOOSEN to begin let the slide out. it goes slow, so you have to crank it quite a bit to se movement.

if the motor is spinning but the slide not moving, you have either stripped the drive gear on the motor (hopefully not) or it is just out of alignment, and you easing the slideout out a little will get it back on track. after you have moved the slideout out an inch or two, go try the switch in the trailer again. i hope that does the trick...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

willingtonpaul said:


> if your trailer is like mine, and i am betting it is, there is an access area under the trailer, roughly near the steps that go into the rear bedroom. you will see an area with a square patch of the underbelly material screwed in place. when you remove it, you will likely see more underbelly; they don't cut it out. so cut out a square smaller than the patch (or make an X cut and fold the material up and into the underbelly. you should now see the motor and gearbox assembly. the gearbox should have a 5/8" drive nut on the end of it, held on with a clip like you use to keep your hitch on. put a ratchet on that and set the ratchet to LOOSEN to begin let the slide out. it goes slow, so you have to crank it quite a bit to se movement.
> 
> if the motor is spinning but the slide not moving, you have either stripped the drive gear on the motor (hopefully not) or it is just out of alignment, and you easing the slideout out a little will get it back on track. after you have moved the slideout out an inch or two, go try the switch in the trailer again. i hope that does the trick...


^^ What he said. ^^


----------

